# Urlauskontrolle



## Florianrau (1. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen ich habe folgendes prob.

Ich habe Zuhause einen kleinen Home Server mit IP update und Apache drauf.
Nun würde ich da gerne meine Webcam anklemmen so das ich vom Internet darauf zu greifen kann. Und mal einen Blick in meine Wohnung werfen kann.
Nun wie kann ich das umsetzten. Leider kann ich nur ein wenig HTML schreiben.
Ich habe mir das so vorgestellt, dass ich ein kleine Webseite schreibe auf die man dann zugreifen kann. Als wie eine Webcam.


Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen und bedanke mich bereits im vorraus 


                                  MFG Florian


----------



## CyHome (5. Mai 2004)

Hi.. ich glaube ich habe da was für dich...

Das kleine Tool nennt sich "Camspy" - kannst Du Dir hier:

http://www.camspy.de/ 

downloaden. Das Tool selber ist leicht zu bedienen und relativ gut aufgebaut. Dürfte kein Problem sein, das bei Dir zu installieren. Auf der Webseite ist auch eine relativ gute Anleitung... das beste an der Sache "ES IST KOSTENLOS" in der Basis-Version. Die Cam kannst Du dann auch in eine HTML Seite integrieren...

Musst halt nur noch die Einstellungen festlegen, wie oft sich das Bild aktualliseren soll und schon fertig...   

Greeds CyL33cH


----------

